
The New Tribalism and the Crisis of Democracy - sz4kerto
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/americas/2018-08-14/against-identity-politics
======
sz4kerto
Apologies in advance for editing the title, but it's a substantive article but
the original title is flamebait.

